# Article independent. Ie



## moneymakeover (10 Sep 2017)

Article by Richard Curran

http://m.independent.ie/business/pe...stigate-dirty-secret-themselves-36107143.html




> There is a somewhat bizarre process in train in relation to putting all of this right. It is bizarre because it is led by the banks themselves with the oversight of the Central Bank. For example, when a bank decides by the end of this month that certain people are not going to be included, the Central Bank will hire accountants, probably from the big auditing firms, to go in and conduct spot checks of why some accounts were included and others were not.
> 
> If you are in that position and one of these hired bean counters misses your case, then it isn't at all clear what you can do about it. In many cases the statute of limitations will have run out and court will not be an option, unless you have been selected as a qualifying case.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightening (10 Sep 2017)

QUOTE
"Banks and bankers must be held accountable for what they have done. People have to have confidence it will not happen again and that justice is being done. 
So far, it doesn't look like it." UNQUOTE

The last statement is correct


----------



## Lightening (10 Sep 2017)

I know exactly what was included in for review following a data access request which revealed substantial amounts of missing info surrounding the tracker subject over the years.  Crucial info being hidden by the bank so that the so called "overseers" for Phase 1 would not have seen it. 
So move on to phase II. Ye ye "your not included" 
Phase III surprise surprise "missed by the (same no doubt) " bean counter"


----------

